# Luftströmungswächter mit Ex Zulassung



## Kleissler (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo wer kennt ein Hersteller für elektronische Luftstromwächter welche ich direkt im Ex Bereich (ATEX Zulassung) einstzen kann.
Die Auswertung natürlich auserhalb der Ex Bereiches.

Danke
Ronald Kleißler


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo Ronald!

In der Firma habe ich noch 2 Stück von Pepperl&Fuchs.
Die Strömungswächter sind Eigensicher, Auswertelektronik im 19" Karten format, Ausgang 4-20 mA.
Ich sende dir heute abend die genaue Typbezeichnung.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Kleissler (13 Januar 2006)

Danke Timo Pepperl&Fuchs hat so etwas, wusste ich nicht, dann finde ich das raus. Pepperl&Fuchs setzen wir versch. Bauteile ein.

Gruß


----------

